# Ebay Stores



## tisci (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all! I've been perusing a bunch of different mold stores, just got a little bonus from work & would love to get a mold. I'm thinking I might get a Woodfields one, but I just found an Ebay store that has HDPE molds & it's not mrdoright. I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about these molds. The link is below & the user name on Ebay is olemanandsons. The price seems good, but I'm a little worried since almost all feedback is before anyone has used them.. Thanks!!

http://stores.ebay.com/linerlesssoapmoldsandcutters


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that seller, but someone posted this link earlier today http://www.soap-making-resource.com/acr ... molds.html
I use use SoapHutch molds. http://www.soaphutch.com/products.html


----------



## tisci (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks soapbuddy. I was thinking about emailing Soaphutch but the homepage says they aren't taking any new orders until April 1st. I would prefer not to wait that long. I'm going to email the other company & see about a custom quote. I want molds that will make 4lbs. Might end up with Woodfields..


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 5, 2011)

tisci said:
			
		

> Thanks soapbuddy. I was thinking about emailing Soaphutch but the homepage says they aren't taking any new orders until April 1st. I would prefer not to wait that long. I'm going to email the other company & see about a custom quote. I want molds that will make 4lbs. Might end up with Woodfields..


I hope you find what you're looking for.
Yes, Rich will be having surgery, so will be out of comission for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## tisci (Jan 5, 2011)

I will email him & see if I can get a quote for a price. If the Soaphutch molds are in my price range, they are definitely worth waiting for, from what I've heard.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 6, 2011)

tisci said:
			
		

> I will email him & see if I can get a quote for a price. If the Soaphutch molds are in my price range, they are definitely worth waiting for, from what I've heard.


I have 5 of his soap molds, Let me know if I can help.


----------



## KD (Jan 8, 2011)

*soaphutch molds*

I just got my Soaphutch mold a couple of days before Christmas and didn't have time to make soap until today.  I really should post a picture.  I put the dividers in it today to turn it into three logs.  I only used two of the logs.  Rich's molds a works of art, and he is a great guy!  If you can afford it, it is a worthy investment.  Mine is one of his new uber molds, and it was very pricy, but I deserved it


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: soaphutch molds*



			
				KD said:
			
		

> I just got my Soaphutch mold a couple of days before Christmas and didn't have time to make soap until today.  I really should post a picture.  I put the dividers in it today to turn it into three logs.  I only used two of the logs.  Rich's molds a works of art, and he is a great guy!  If you can afford it, it is a worthy investment.  Mine is one of his new uber molds, and it was very pricy, but I deserved it


Congrats! All of us deserve well made molds that will last many years.


----------

